# Wiring footlights



## cstagelf (Sep 8, 2008)

Basic question, I have to wire four footlights together for a show then plug them into dimmer circuit for control at Board. Probably ceramic light sockets wired in series? Can you diagram it? Thanks


----------



## waynehoskins (Sep 8, 2008)

cstagelf said:


> Basic question, I have to wire four footlights together for a show then plug them into dimmer circuit for control at Board. Probably ceramic light sockets wired in series? Can you diagram it? Thanks



Series, probably not, unless they're low-voltage lamps. Parallel.

If you have the footlights already, you just twofer them into the same circuits, presuming the circuits and dimmers will handle them all together.

Are you talking about constructing footlights too, or simply using an existing footlight trough?


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 8, 2008)

You want parallel wiring, not series. Drawing attached.

*Electricity Kills!*
If in any doubt, consult a qualified electrician!
​


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 8, 2008)

cstagelf said:


> Basic question, I have to wire four footlights together for a show then plug them into dimmer circuit for control at Board. Probably ceramic light sockets wired in series? Can you diagram it? Thanks



There's also more than one type of medium screw base light socket. I use three different varieties for the Pageant. Two would be appropriate for your application. One would not, as it has exposed screw terminals, severely limiting the applications where it can be used safely.

As I am a little hesitant to provide wiring advice, I'm going to second Derek, and recommend that if you're unsure of how to do this, you contact a qualified electrician.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 8, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by footlights? Like, old classic singe unit cabaret style?


----------



## seanandkate (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't use the ceramic light sockets from a design standpoint either (over and above what cdub260 pointed out: exposed terminals = bad). If you need across the apron coverage, use striplights if you've got 'em. If you just need a couple of lights, you might be better off to get a couple tilting Edison base holders (like you use for outdoor lighting at Christmas time, say) and 2-fer or hard wire them together in parallel. That way you can put the light where you need it.


----------



## ship (Sep 9, 2008)

cstagelf said:


> Basic question, I have to wire four footlights together for a show then plug them into dimmer circuit for control at Board. Probably ceramic light sockets wired in series? Can you diagram it? Thanks



Nothing basic about the description and short of more detail.. not so much help I could give. Sorry.


----------



## cstagelf (Sep 9, 2008)

We have to construct them. So they will be protected by a can or something we cut out. Any ideas would be helpful. And I will consult friends.


----------



## cstagelf (Sep 9, 2008)

Let me know. Don't worry, I will consult with folks here. But send me a link to the base you think would be good.
Thanks


----------



## cstagelf (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks your drawing is what I need. Really helps. And I have people to speak with here. But I appreciate your help.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 9, 2008)

Without knowing the design or intent, I can only make a vague recommendation, for something like this:


Available here, for $2.15, plus tax/S&H.

A nearly identical device, but different manufacturer, from Lowe's, for $1.49.


This is the style people above don't recommend, due to the exposed contacts:


Since it appears you're essentially building your own lighting fixture, Pay critical attention to fire safety, as well as electrical safety.

Are these the effect you're after? (I'm astounded there are not more references on the Interwebs. Every stage electrician has built these at one time for a Vaudeville or Burlesque scene/show.)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 9, 2008)

I know Derek, I remember a few years ago trying to research those and finding nearly nothing.

Somewhere I did find a company selling reproduction ones.


----------



## ship (Sep 9, 2008)

cstagelf said:


> We have to construct them. So they will be protected by a can or something we cut out. Any ideas would be helpful. And I will consult friends.



Do you mean series or parallel in wiring it? Series takes the say hot wire from hot to neutral terminal of a lamp socket than to the hot and again feeds thru the lamps filament to the neutral terminal so as to feed the next socket. Voltage for all in the chain is lowered but amperage goes up signifigantly. This verses wiring in parallel where all hot's to the lamp are going one lamp to another and parallel to this all neutrals are also feeding each lamp as opposed to a chain of them reliant on the filament of each lamp as a resistor to lower the voltage. If using 120v lamps, wiring in series would be not so efficient thus the more questions.

On the other hand, if making the fixtures from scratch and it is in parallel in reality requested info on, at some point a basic sense of electricity has been missed and it possibly is not a task you are ready to be doing yet.

If not, and indeed wiring in series, what lamp are you using, how many per circuit as these will be important to know for how to wire the thing. What's the spacing and intended fixture type will also be important.

Sorry but again need lots more info before one can advise how or advise why not to take on the project. I do this type of thing for a living and would not other than to others qualified offer advice with something very dangerous if not done correctly.


----------



## cstagelf (Sep 11, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> What exactly do you mean by footlights? Like, old classic singe unit cabaret style?


Yes, classic Victorian Footlights. Something simple.


----------



## cstagelf (Sep 11, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Without knowing the design or intent, I can only make a vague recommendation, for something like this:
> 
> Available here, for $2.15, plus tax/S&H.
> 
> ...


Yes, maybe the scallops are a little fancy but something like that. I was thinking of cutting up some large juice cans (metal kind) that some juices still come in.


----------

